# Charlie Pulls Noah From The Potomac River



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

That was AWESOME! Love it!


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Thank you!!!*



Aislinn said:


> That was AWESOME! Love it!


I appreciate it more than you know. I have spent two days putting a youtube channel up for Charlie and learning how to edit videos. Just today... I created eight of them hahah. My but hurts from sitting at the computer but it is so addictive. And.. it's a great way to put the billions of Charlie videos to use  Thanks again and stay safe!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

You must be a fast learner! It looks like you've been doing video editing for years! Your name is Airborne, Army? Air Force?


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

Aislinn said:


> You must be a fast learner! It looks like you've been doing video editing for years! Your name is Airborne, Army? Air Force?


Well... thank you for that  And here I sit at 3:20am doing what.... yep.... making videos for youtube hahaha. I was an Army Paratrooper long ago. Then.... a career with the LAPD and now....... I live to serve Charlie here in Virginia haha. Thanks for the post , the kind words and for watching the video. Stay safe.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

totally awesome! Charley is a good man to have around in a tight spot. Has he been trained to retrieve people? Or did he figure it out himself?

If Mama floated face-down in the water, the Pudden would probably just raid Mama's bag on shore for some sandwiches...


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

omg, what a wonderful dog!!


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

Pudden said:


> totally awesome! Charley is a good man to have around in a tight spot. Has he been trained to retrieve people? Or did he figure it out himself?
> 
> If Mama floated face-down in the water, the Pudden would probably just raid Mama's bag on shore for some sandwiches...


That is the strange thing... he has NEVER had a drop of formal training... for anything. At the end of the video, you see a man on a jet ski heading over.... he and the large crowed gathering off camera, behind me were asking if Charlie was a trained rescue dog  Thanks 4 watching!


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you  I fully agree! He knows it to!! I think I just saw his head swell a little hahaha.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Way to go Charlie! Great video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a great dog!!!! Extra treats are in order.


----------

